# Camera sans interface



## divadesiles (18 Mars 2022)

Bonjour 
Je souhaiterais retransmettre la caméra de mon iphone sur mon Apple TV pour projeter la prise de vue sur ecran. Si je me sers de l’appli Appareil photo, les boutons de l’interface s’affichent, ce que je ne souhaite pas.
Connaissez-vous une app (ou une astuce) qui permet d’afficher uniquement ce que prend la caméra, en plein écran sans la moindre interface ?
Merci par avance


----------



## divadesiles (18 Mars 2022)

Je m’auto-réponds, des fois que ça en intéresserait…
Full Screen Camera fait parfaitement le job. Ouf !


----------

